# will nerite snails eat shrimp babaies/eggs?



## big b

I am planning out a 20 gallon high and was wondering if nerite snails would eat shrimp babies or eggs(do they even lay eggs?) I know other snails might eat them *mystery snails comes to mind* but what about these little snails?:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## susankat

They shouldn't bother them. And no shrimp do not lay eggs, they carry the eggs till after hatching.


----------



## big b

Oh they wont bother them. Thanks susankat.


----------



## kalyke

The shrimp babys kind of pop out like popcorn. That's why they call it popcorn shrimp


----------



## big b

^^check this out>>Popeyes Popcorn Shrimp And Chicken Recipe - Food.com how's that for popcorn shrimp? I myself dont eat anything that comes from the sea,but I have no problem eating a nice steak.


----------

